# Iphone 5 Sync



## teacher38 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have my iPhone 5 synced up with my 2012 Cruze Eco. Haven't run into any problems with it. Enjoy!


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Hey...Yes it's working and syncing without any problems


----------



## Bryandmo (Oct 22, 2012)

We are having issues. My wife can call out with no problem. However, when a call comes in she can answer but she has to transfer it on the screen to use the car's bluetooth. My iphone 4 works just fine both ways. Other than that it works great. If anyone has had the same problem can you help us out to fix it? Thanks. We just got our Cruz Saturday night.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Bryandmo said:


> We are having issues. My wife can call out with no problem. However, when a call comes in she can answer but she has to transfer it on the screen to use the car's bluetooth. My iphone 4 works just fine both ways. Other than that it works great. If anyone has had the same problem can you help us out to fix it? Thanks. We just got our Cruz Saturday night.


Thanks to let us know about that. I need to test this on my vehicle...I hope someone can help you though...


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Bryandmo said:


> We are having issues. My wife can call out with no problem. However, when a call comes in she can answer but she has to transfer it on the screen to use the car's bluetooth. My iphone 4 works just fine both ways. Other than that it works great. If anyone has had the same problem can you help us out to fix it? Thanks. We just got our Cruz Saturday night.


My iPhone 5 is doing the same and after some digging I found out this is a Bluetooth bug with iOS 6. It's affecting a lot of users regardless of the car make. In other words, it's Apple not chevy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

giantsnation beat me to it. I found multiple threads on Apple's support forums about this problem.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

If you haven't done so already, press the OnStar button and ask the CSR to send a Bluetooth update to your car. It may also help with compatibility issues.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I tried that and after being redirected to an "infotainment" specialist (due to MyLink radio), the guy had no clue about any bluetooth updates. However this may be different for a '11 or '12 cruze


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ahh yes, MyLink mi9ght be different. I wish I had MyLink....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Akriggm, I just wanted to let you know we're only a direct message away if you do have questions after receiving the new phone. Feel free to send us a message anytime!

Katie (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

